
Russia extends Edward Snowden's asylum to 2020 - vezycash
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/01/18/europe/russia-snowden-asylum-extension/
======
vezycash
Russia Extends Edward Snowden's Asylum To 2020 and will Offer Citizenship Next
Year.

